# Toys and Joys customer service?



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

More than a week ago I e-mailed Toys and Joys to ask what restrictions they placed on completed projects made from their plans. I have yet to receive a reply. Is this normal for them?

Can anyone point me to a web page where they specifically say if a project can be sold?


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

If your not a "commercial operation,I wouldn't think they would care if you sold a couple.unless your selling what they are selling,I.e there plans.
If you feel guilty about it but a set for every piece you sell.but It sounds like they are selling plans and you are selling something you made from the plans.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> More than a week ago I e-mailed Toys and Joys to ask what restrictions they placed on completed projects made from their plans. I have yet to receive a reply. Is this normal for them?
> 
> Can anyone point me to a web page where they specifically say if a project can be sold?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


Get on the phone. Emailing companies is absolutely the worst way to contact most companies.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I want to thank you for your answers.

As far as being a commercial operation all I would like is for woodworking to become self-sufficient. Depending on your definition of "commercial" I may or may not be.


----------



## Burb (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been trying to get ahold of them for 2-days myself. I had emerald them and tried calling but could never get through. Finally I was able to get an answer today (previously was always busy) and I spoke with someone. I'd suggest calling them as well.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I would guess that if they had an issue with you selling something made from their plans, they would make it very clear either on the plans or on their site. Without a patent or licensing agreement, once you paid for the plans, you own the right to use them.

I'm not a lawyer, but I play one on TV.


----------

